# Meet my kitties: Amber and Jd



## hurricanediana (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
I'm new to the site and I wanted to introduce my kitties to everyone really quick. Here are Amber (the larger oranger one) and Jd (the smaller beiger one). Amber is 10 years old this year while Jd just turned 4 last week. 

I love this square shelf from IKEA. If I ever have the privilege to home four kitties, I'd organize them this way. "Categorizing" ha ha ha.









Amber enjoys sleeping and eating. Amber is not as playful as he used to be when he was a kitten but he still loves life - still exploring everyday (when he isn't sleeping or eating). Here he's found our microwave open, which someone has forgotten to close. (Don't worry, I Lysoled it afterwards.)









On the other hand, Jd is very hyper. They're complete opposites and sometimes I regret their age difference (Amber never wants to play with Jd). One of Jd's favourite activities is watching hockey with us. We're from Vancouver so it's a big deal here. Even the cats know it.









More pics later!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures! Cali is fascinated by the microwave, too. She watches it like a t.v.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha, microwave kitten! Can it get any cuter?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your kitties are adorable and I love that Ikea shelf! It's the perfect cat hidey-hole and they each get one of their own. Too cute.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Good lookin' kitties.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful cats, fun pictures. However, you didn't need to disinfect the microwave as the microwaves would have effectively eliminated any bugs.


----------



## milo11 (Feb 25, 2012)

indeed gorgeous cats, and a hockey fan! even better!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are so cute, love orange kitties, they rock!!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Awwww tons of cuteness.


----------

